# Sulcata Arizona



## motero (Nov 13, 2010)

Wanted, any large Sulcatas in Arizona. I don't want to buy them or pay any fees. If you have a Sulcata that has out grown your yard and needs a good home, I have a block fenced acre with grass and native tortoise food plants. I can properly care for the largest of them. 
Thanks Karl
[email protected]


----------



## Angi (Nov 13, 2010)

I am impressed by an acre of block fence. That is a lot of block. Sorry I don't have a tort for you.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 13, 2010)

Just FYI check craigslist, or do like I do and post on CL in the pet section offering to take in any unwanted sullies. If it is anything like california you will probably get more inquires then you can handle.


----------



## motero (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks, I do patrol CL. 
I should clarify on the fence, the front yard is not fenced but more than 2/3 of an acre is fenced. And the dirt is hard enough it would take weeks for a Sulcata to dig out.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 13, 2010)

motero said:


> Thanks, I do patrol CL.
> I should clarify on the fence, the front yard is not fenced but more than 2/3 of an acre is fenced. And the dirt is hard enough it would take weeks for a Sulcata to dig out.



Ha! That's what you think!


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 13, 2010)

motero said:


> Thanks, I do patrol CL.
> I should clarify on the fence, the front yard is not fenced but more than 2/3 of an acre is fenced. And the dirt is hard enough it would take weeks for a Sulcata to dig out.




you'd be very surprised indeed how quickly a sulcata can dig through our caleche "soil".

teri


----------



## motero (Nov 14, 2010)

Edward 75 lbs has only been able to enlarge his burrow, when I have softened the dirt with water. Other than that he digs and digs and only wears his claws down to nubs. He actually chipped a section off one. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## racyhall11 (Dec 13, 2010)

Generally it is found in northern Africa on the fringes of the Sahara Desert. Normal sulcata tortoise specimens are pale tan or straw-colored, Sulcata African Spurred Tortoises measuring 11 and 13 inches. Many other ornamental plants are safe for it to eat.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Dec 13, 2010)

Racyhall,
You are a wealth of information tonight...Ha! Ha! WTH?


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2010)

I know... WHAT?!
but thats nice.. thanks.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Dec 13, 2010)

You know you are a spammer when........


----------



## DeanS (Dec 14, 2010)

...you've been BANNED! For real!


----------

